# Installing a printer

## Sean111

Can you guys please tell me how to install a printer, I have cups,gimp-print and am getting ghostscript now. I looked for a /dev/lp0 and saw none and have no clue where to get drivers or anything like that. Any help is very much apreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## Sean111

Also if you gusy may know howto fix this too:

None of my cdrms work and my floppy doesn't either, when I try to mount them I get a filesystem error

IDE is enabled in the kernel as far as I know.

----------

## securiteaze

You could RTFM (Read The Fine Manual)  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/printing-howto.html

----------

## Sean111

lol that would work sorry didn't see it, anyone know about the cdroms and floppy?

----------

## rommel

for your floppy add a line like this to fstab

```

/dev/fd0     /mnt/floppy        vfat        noauto,users,rw     0 0
```

you will need vfat support compiled into the kernel, while in the file systems section also add if you havent joliet extensions and anything else that looks relative to you.

your cdrom should already be recognized and in /mnt as well as in devfsd.conf as /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

----------

## Sean111

my one cdrom is yet won't read anything and the other is hdd and can't mount even when using -t iso9660

trying floppy now

btw I put the cdroms in the fstab

----------

## taskara

did you compile support for iso9660 into your kernel, and joliet format ?

not to mention support for cdroms in general ?

are your cdroms scsi ?

----------

